# 17250 Chemical Cauterization vs Chemical Debridement



## rreyes1423 (Mar 19, 2015)

Does anyone know if a physician uses silver nitrate to chemically debride a non-healing surgical wound down to skin and sub-q do we bill 17250 still or would it be more appropriate to bill 11042?

thanks


----------

